# Turbo Hebrew



## Notthemama1984 (May 1, 2010)

Has anyone on the board taken Turbo Hebrew? Any advice? I am thinking of taking Hebrew 1 and 2 this summer in intensive classes.


----------



## Kiffin (May 1, 2010)

I did. We called it SUICIDE HEBREW here at TEDS. This was probably the most intense class i have taken in my life. Hebrew 1 and 2 in 6 weeks. I would never do it again, and if I had another chance i would take it in a semester format. You wake up doing Hebrew and go to sleep doing Hebrew. If you don't want to enjoy your summer, go ahead and do it.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 1, 2010)

that bad? Dr. Futato is telling me only four hours a day of studying. Is he being light?


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 1, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> that bad? Dr. Futato is telling me only four hours a day of studying. Is he being light?


 
Boliver - TEDS is a very academic school. Let me emphasize the word academic. A lot of people think their school is academic, but TEDS really is. What TEDS expects is not necessarily what your school expects.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 1, 2010)

I am talking RTS, not DTS right now. Does this change anything? I ask out of ignorance.


----------



## Kiffin (May 1, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> that bad? Dr. Futato is telling me only four hours a day of studying. Is he being light?


 
We were suggested 6. Quizzes everyday--vocab and grammar alternated. Reading everyday (a lot). Electronic tutor exercises everyday. And a lot of stressing lol. We even had to eat manna jk. I'm an average student, so it was very brutal. Everyone is different--we had studs in our class, but you can tell they lost a lot of sleep. The one thing I loved was when he would preach a little bit during his lectures.

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




SolaScriptura said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > that bad? Dr. Futato is telling me only four hours a day of studying. Is he being light?
> ...



I can't argue that one. Chaplain Ben is correct. At the same time, its not so academic where we forget what we're there for--well for the most part. I'm actually looking for another seminary...


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 1, 2010)

No experience with Hebrew in this format. I'm in the middle of Hebrew 3 and couldn't imagine going through 1 & 2 over just a few weeks. Futato has been teaching Hebrew for a long time and 4 hours a day I would say would be the bare minimum. 

IME slow is smooth, smooth is fast.


----------

